# Rod holders on a jon?



## Salty Breezes (Feb 19, 2008)

OK, easy question for someone out there. What's the best way to install rod holders on a 14' Alumicraft jon? I hate to drill holes in her, but if I have to for stability's sake, then...

No. There has to be another way, right? And don't say "5200". Tried it, not working.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a 14' jonboat I use for muskie fishing here in Ohio, I've had it on the ICW and CB inlet also...I mounted four Down Easter's on the rails. Yea...I drilled holes in her, but it was the best way to go. Mounted all four just by screwing through from one side of the rim on the gunwale. 

Buddy fell outta my boat one morning after an all night trolling session (it wus funny) anyway, he rolled backwards over the rod and peeled the screws right outta the aluminum on that one (didn't break the rod  ). So now that one has bolts going through to the other side. Think I might go ahead and do that to the other three this year (bolt through...not roll a buddy into the water across them opcorn. 

I'll post pics if you want me to.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I used to jam a plastic sand spike into the handles on the stern...makes ideal trolling and cruising holders. No drilling, very secure (big fish hits weren't a problem). It may ruin the spike though when you remove them but hey you are out 5 bucks.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

walmart and kmart use to sell metal adjustable clamp-ons. they were about 3 bucks a piece


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

gwaud said:


> walmart and kmart use to sell metal adjustable clamp-ons. they were about 3 bucks a piece


yep


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have had rod holders break on me just from the pressure of trolling my big muskie lures...let alone when a big fish hits it. Almost lost a complete trolling combo once...lure, line counter reel, trolling rod...not worth it!! If I hadn't been facing it, with my hand already near, I'd have never caught it. It would have been in the drink

No more cheap rodholders, or "rigging something up" for me. Losing a rod would have been one thing, but imagine if I'd have lost a muskie too  :--|


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I have Tite Lok on mine. Good stuff!


----------



## Salty Breezes (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, y'all. I have one Tite-lok that I screw on to the gunwale, but I'm always beating the heck out of it. I tried the cheaper screw-on versions, but they don't work on my boat at all. 

Last year, my buddy suggested that I screw some plastic rod holders into a board, and then glue that to the boat with 5200. It seemed to work -- until I got a double hookup (red drum, I think), at 2am out in the waterway. I grabbed one rod, and the fish tore the other one off the boat. Lost a Shimano rod with a Baitrunner reel, and, worst of all, lost BOTH fish. 

I may just suck it up and drill some holes...


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Drill the holes man...for goodness sake...drill the holes!!opcorn:


Make sure your rodholders are as near to the stern as you can get them...and drill the holes!!:beer:


----------

